# English Setter Pups



## dpc (Mar 28, 2016)

FDSB registered English Setter pups, 2 males available. They should make for great hunting/ trial dogs, both are very bold and outgoing with a lot of style (nice high tails). Excellent bloodlines sire to litter is RU-CH T's Gunslinger (CH Tekoa Mountain Outrage x T's Tango) the dam to the litter is Evolution's Mighdee (CH T's Nickelback x T's Jailbird) Please just call or text with any questions leave a (801)885-3031 Located in Santaquin, UT. asking $350, Thanks here are a few pics http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39055128 ... r&ad_cid=4


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

nice looking pups


----------

